# Fishing Report 1-31-2016



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Big day on Mosquito Lagoon. Lots of weekend boaters and novice anglers to contend with. We had hoped for more sun than we got, but the day was perfect otherwise. The bite was on fire and we landed over 40 fish, despite having another boat run their trolling motor right over the school of redfish we were working. We also caught several more that didn’t make it on film, because of dead batteries and full memory cards. Even with those counted, I think Jason out fished me from the back of the boat…again!

And let me apologize in advance for the video being nearly 11 minutes long. I’ve been trying to keep them closer to the 4-5 minute mark, but it was just such a good day that there was a lot of useable footage. So, if you like seeing tons of fish caught and released, enjoy!


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Look like the all planets were aligned for you two! Can't believe the tool in the trolling boat....

How about posting your GPS track for that day?


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

HaMm3r said:


> The bite was on fire and we landed over 40 fish, despite having another boat run their trolling motor right over the school of redfish we were working.


Looks awesome, thanks for sharing.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Net 30 said:


> Look like the all planets were aligned for you two! Can't believe the tool in the trolling boat....
> 
> How about posting your GPS track for that day?


It helps when you can get out more than once a week. That school of reds was no more than 100 feet from where they were holed up a couple days prior. And, I'm going to have to vote a big fat "No" on the GPS track. 



jboriol said:


> Looks awesome, thanks for sharing.


You're welcome. Glad you enjoyed it.

Thanks for the responses guys.


----------



## js555 (Aug 21, 2015)

You dogs killed it !
Awesome job !


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

js555 said:


> You dogs killed it !
> Awesome job !


Thank you sir!


----------

